
Hull teacher held in Chinese jail for 'not being a friend of the country' - neverminder
http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/hull-teacher-held-in-chinese-jail-for-not-being-a-friend-of-the-country/story-30239757-detail/story.html
======
no1youknowz
> "We got three meals a day, usually boiled cabbage"

> "In the afternoons, they screened really terrible films, usually with
> Nicholas Cage in them."

Damn, they actually found the quickest way to psychologically break people!

~~~
bertlequant
Although this may seem to be a torture strategy to those not from China, I can
assure you after living there for a few years, Nick Cage is extremely popular
in China.

------
jessaustin
When Chinese police review this matter they might decide it wasn't the best
way to minimize unflattering media coverage.

------
tomohawk
Not a great way to make friends

------
nickpeterson
Surely if the goal is friendship they should force them to watch the Golden
girls?

------
cryptarch
It doesn't sound a lot different from "our moral compass", the U.S. of A.
Pretty normal to treat unwanted civilians that way there, he should be happy
he got off without being framed/jailed extensively/tortured/killed.

I'm not saying it's civil or good. Just not abnormal.

------
Kenji
Note that China has a seat in the United Nations Human Rights Council, along
with Saudi Arabia and others like that. It is the ultimate irony. They just
don't give a fuck and we western nations place our greed and capitalism over
our morals. Nobody stands up to China because we need the cheap goods. What is
described in this article is one of the purest forms of fascism. It makes me
sick.

~~~
sunwooz
Western nations aren't exactly standing on a moral high ground, either.

~~~
Noseshine
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism)

~~~
coldtea
Invocation of Whataboutism is an easy cop-out to never have to look one's self
in the mirror. It's used by people in glass houses who only want to throw
stones at their neighbors.

It's also not applicable here since the grandparent already did a relative
comparison of China with the supposedly better "western track record", so this
comparison warrants a response.

~~~
pvg
This argument is of the same quality as those made by people explaining how
advocates of racial or gender equality are the real racists/misogynists.

~~~
coldtea
No, the argument is more like saying that Germans calling the allies as beasts
for what happened to Dresden should also look at what happened to the Jews.

The difference, in case you didn't notice, is that while racists are indeed
racist and people against racism aren't, here the two sides are equally bad.

------
baybal2
Well, at least it was made public that he was detainend. 9 out of 10 times, a
foreigner just disappears tracelessly like that:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shenzhen/comments/5vvvdv/father_mis...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shenzhen/comments/5vvvdv/father_missing_shenzhen/)

